# More colorful and more exotic



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/sirena-li/post254111949/

Good inspiration and to be admired. Enjoy.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow!! thanks


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Suddenly I wish I spoke Russian and could crochet. What beautiful things.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow they are so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful -- and with charts and construction diagrams. thanks for posting.


My next project? Possibility - unlikely, Probability -- not in this lifetime.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Marvelous and, yes, great inspiration. Isn't it wonderful to see what can be created out of some yarn.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my word, they are fabulous. I really need at least two lifetimes to get through these.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, beautiful designs. I don't crochet, I knit, wish I had the paitence to do something like it. It would be worth it to try to take it up again, I've avoided jail time so far, crochet makes me crazy.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd love to try some of those - if I had about 100 years to spare! Absolutely lovely! Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I love these shawls and made copies only of a few, which I plan to crochet in near future ! Thank you very much for the link,- it makes me want to live longer !


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

Moa is a Russian magazine -the motifs for the jacket on the cover are charted inside so no language barrier - Clothing is assembled using Irish Crochet methods .So this type of garment is within reach if you so desire it-Eileen


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

They are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/sirena-li/post254111949/
> 
> Good inspiration and to be admired. Enjoy.


these are soooooo beautiful,wish i had a quarter of the talent.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! So many talented people out there.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

just out of this world...i can not believe some of them...just wow.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

How gorgeous, almost enough to make me learn to crochet.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Would love to make a Lacey sweater using these beautiful designs but would need lots of help reading the charts. Designer 1234, any ideas for a workshop?


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow- is this for real?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Incredible work!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

lovely patterns, but way beyond my skills, and my body is way beyond the style.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

So lacy, delicate & beautiful.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

But how do you get your hands on them?? I wish they were in English or Spanish. No problem with the charts, used to that but I bet those notes have tons of tid bits on putting together, etc.. 
And also for big mamas like me... Those years of nice sweet little thing are looooong one, but I still love the designs!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, those are amazing, the white dress would be a beautiful wedding dress but I might die of old age before I got it done. Some people khave incredible talent & patience.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely to look at.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

They are truly art forms!!


----------



## mbernardon (Mar 10, 2013)

I have admired Russian Crochet for a while-I look and drool. Wish there were classes to teach this, it would be better than trying to figure it out-even with the google translation.

Guess I'll just have to admire from afar


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You played Calgon and took me away. Thanks for that.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

HI pin happy, Those absolutely gorgeous clothes! Is there no way someone could translate the patterns? Thanks for showing them! Cje


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunners!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking 


cydneyjo said:


> Suddenly I wish I spoke Russian and could crochet. What beautiful things.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

One of us needs to learn Russian or how to change the language


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

WOW !!! But, obviously, you need a long, cold, Russian winter to have enough time to make some of those........AND, a body like I haven't had for 40 years! But, a girl can dream - Hmmmmmm. Think I"d better stick with Teddy Bears.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Thanks for the link.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous works of art. I just want to know the pattern for the shape of the girls modeling. LOL These are exquisite pieces to knit and crochet. What talent!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am seriously blown away by the beauty of these stunning creations!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

OMG! Beautiful! Would like them all....and the body to wear them! :shock:


----------

